# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Innovagen Stromba

## RP7

Whats up boys..... long time no post but I'm back in black.

This is a Canadian ug lab... I've never used them but tons of buddies have.

Bottle says: Innovagen Stromba (Winny)

Anyone ever tried this stuff (or Innovagen product)? Apparently this lab doesnt have a tab compactor so that would explain the giant capsules for 10mg. I opened one up and there was some hardened crap in the bottom.

----------


## Seajackal

Juicy_Brucy....where are you bro?

----------


## RP7

> Juicy_Brucy....where are you bro?


Canada

----------


## Seajackal

> Canada


I know he's in Canada, bro but I wanted his word in this thread he knows
some descent Canadian UGLs...

----------


## Blown_SC

Innovagen is of excellent quality, and I've used some of their product in the past with great results.

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for the insight Blown!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Hugh Mungus

Canada's best UG lab by far!!!!

----------


## filter123

great lab... a bit on the expensive side though.. unfortunatley they're prices jsut keep going up!

I took their Var... worked great... and yes.. its solid.. thats why they call it "solid dose technology".

they're prop hurt like a bitch too. but definatley worked.

----------


## Smart-tony

Great stuff and lab,this is the first UG lab that i'm on.The hard white stuff inside the caps is because they use a liquid that dries up solid.

----------


## Bizz

best lab so far... they use cyclodextrin with some of there product, so you can inject sub c or IM great for long cycle and ed shoot....

Bizz

----------

